

Russian Hackers Mod a Dilapidated Opel to Drive by iPad - swohns
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/03/russian-ipad-opel/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
huhtenberg
Car firmware that controls all the servos, the camera and interfaces with the
iPad over the WiFi is done in ... _drumroll_ ... node.js.

[1] <http://www.g0l.ru/blog/n3688/>

~~~
fus
Works fine, except when on an unexpected collision course with a child and a
garbage collector (or JIT) kicked in.

------
derwiki
Same thing done 3 years ago with an iPhone and some Waterloo/UT students:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x5IziyOcAg>

------
komrade
So theoretically you can install something like that on a helicopter and
control it over the wireless.

~~~
cyann
Or practically get a Parrot AR.Drone [1], unless you already have the
helicopter.

[1] <http://ardrone2.parrot.com/ar-drone-2/arfreeflight-20/>

------
g8oz
How long before mods like this show up on remotely driven car bombs in war
zones like Syria?

------
orangethirty
I shall be impressed when it can go and get me a pizza. :)

------
malkia
In Soviet Russia iPad Drives You!

------
martinced
Way to go Wired: the video refuses to play on a stock Chromium browser (no
Flash).

Geez: is is _that_ hard to serve videos in a HTML5 format recognized by a
Flash-less Chrome browser? I mean: many websites seems to be doing it
perfectly fine...

(btw I didn't pay attention before clicking: when I see Wired, CNN or Fox, for
example, I'm never opening these links : )

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
> Geez: is is that hard to serve videos in a HTML5 format recognized by a
> Flash-less Chrome browser?

Yes, it's hard. HTML5 standardized nothing but the tag. Each browser chose to
support a different codec.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5_video#Browser_support>

